# Color Bars



## 69_caprice (Oct 9, 2005)

Is there any one out there who has or know anyone who has a Bowman color bar for sale. Thats all i need to complete my ride.


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

what is that? pics of one?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69_caprice_@Oct 8 2005, 11:35 PM~3967863
> *Is there any one out there who has or know anyone who has a Bowman color bar for sale. Thats all i need to complete my ride.
> *



a real OG Boman is going to be around $2000.


you are better off getting one of the Color Sonic color bars, they are made by an OG at least, lol.


PM Mr Impala, he can get you one, or 2 or 3, or how ever many you need.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## greeneinc (Sep 23, 2004)

May be a dumb question but what is a color bar and what does it do?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greeneinc_@Oct 10 2005, 05:16 PM~3976319
> *May be a dumb question but what is a color bar and what does it do?
> *


You take hit of LSD and watch it like T.V.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by greeneinc_@Oct 10 2005, 04:16 PM~3976319
> *May be a dumb question but what is a color bar and what does it do?
> *


its the old school neon lights...get high and trip out watching it


----------



## 69_caprice (Oct 9, 2005)

Damn Mr. impala thats a nice stack of money I mean color bars u got there.
2gs thats steep, 


Plan b who makes the color sonics and how do i get a hold of them.


I think my girl would be pissed if i bought a color bar worth more than her wedding ring.


----------



## high noon (Jul 29, 2003)

og caddy said color sonic's are made by og..I'm taking a stab at og wires? I might make my own instead. I know there was some kind of explanation for how to do it awhile back.....search the site


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by high noon_@Oct 12 2005, 09:49 AM~3986190
> *og caddy said color sonic's are made by og..I'm taking a stab at og wires? I might make my own instead. I know there was some kind of explanation for how to do it awhile back.....search the site
> *



no, they are made BY an OG.


the guy who builds them is an OG lowrider, from Baaaaaaaaaaack in the day. Way back.


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 69_caprice_@Oct 10 2005, 07:34 PM~3978008
> *Damn Mr. impala thats a nice stack of money I mean color bars u got there.
> 2gs thats steep,
> Plan b who makes the color sonics and how do i get a hold of them.
> ...


You can get one from Mr. Impala :uh:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by high noon_@Oct 12 2005, 05:49 AM~3986190
> *og caddy said color sonic's are made by og..I'm taking a stab at og wires? I might make my own instead. I know there was some kind of explanation for how to do it awhile back.....search the site
> *


Unless you can get the lenses for them you would be wasting your time. I used to make them myself but I could not fing the correct lenses. I sold a lot of them but just wasn't happy with the look of the lights. If anyone knows where I can get the lenses let me know.


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

post a pic on one light up and installed so I can get a idea on what they do and look like?


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by acefabric_@Oct 13 2005, 01:37 PM~3994104
> *post a pic on one light up and installed so I can get a idea on what they do and look like?
> *


x2


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Mr Impala, How much do those Sonic bars go for, do you ship to Australia, I will be wanting one soon.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Oct 17 2005, 02:34 AM~4014277
> *Mr Impala, How much do those Sonic bars go for, do you ship to Australia, I will be wanting one soon.
> *


i could of brought one down to you


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Oct 17 2005, 03:36 AM~4014314
> *i could of brought one down to you
> *


Damm, should've posted earlier


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

Do these COlor Sonics actually bounce to the music like the Bowman's or do these just light up?? How much for 1 Mr. Impala?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

isnt it beautiful? i think it is :0


----------

